# indexation macintosh HD



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2001)

De temps à autres, une indexation macintosh HD se lance sur mon Ibook, notament quand je regarde des DVD (c'est plutôt enervant).
En plus, cela dure 2 heures !!!!

Comment cela se fait-il ?
A quoi cela sert, est-ce important.


----------



## JackSim (16 Mars 2001)

Cela sert à pouvoir faire des recherches sur ton disque avec Sherlock en cherchant par exemple tous les fichiers texte contenant le mot "bonjour" (dans le corps du texte, pas dans le nom du fichier).

Tu peux désactiver l'indexation automatique dans les préférences de Sherlock (qui se trouve dans le menu Pomme ou que tu peux invoquer en faisant Fichier &gt; Rechercher dans le Finder ou en tapant Commande (Pomme) + F).


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## MarcMame (20 Mars 2001)

Moi je ne trouve pas d'option permettant de supprimer totalement l'indexation automatique....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Les seuls choix proposés étant d'exclure ou d'inclure des familles...
donc la seule solution que j'ai trouvé : c'est de désactiver l'extension : indexation automatique
Si quelqu'un à une meilleure idée...


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Mars 2001)

Dans Sherlock, tu fais Recherche:Indexer les volumes....
Là, tu peux choisir dindexer ou non chaque volume.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## JackSim (20 Mars 2001)

Oui c'est bien ça (j'ai un système en anglais donc je ne pouvais pas te donner les termes exacts)

Menu Recherche &gt; Indexer les volumes... (Commande + L), tu obtiens la liste de tes disques. Pour chaque disque, tu peux le sélectionner et cliquer sur le bouton "Horaire". Là, si tu décoches toutes les cases, l'indexation automatique n'aura plus lieu.

Cela dit, la solution de désactiver l'extension qui se charge de lancer cette indexation fonctionne aussi, comme tu l'as constaté.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## alex.sc (17 Avril 2001)

une fois l indexation auto viree je te conseil d utilise file buddy pour rendre visible puis effacer le fichier findbycontent qui est le fichier d indexation des disques 
en effet il peut prendre pas mal de place (700Mo sur mon disque de 14Go !!!!

------------------
alex_sc@mac.com

ICQ : 97607439


----------

